# Blown teat or big teats??



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

This is her second freshening and last year her right teat blew up so I thought it was blown but this year both are fat like this. Is this considered a blown teat or is it just plump?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They just look plump to me. But the udder does look lopsided.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They look plump to me as well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree....and yes, the udder appears lopsided. I'll have to try and get pics of my nubian does teats this year...they are plump too...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It looks like the gland between the udder and teat is weak, that's actually pretty common in Nubians.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

It does look lopsided but that's because I had already started milking her on that smaller side...the pic was an afterthought sorry!


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll post a better picture in the morning before I milk


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's a link to a doe I used to have that had blown teats

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/i-dont-know-how-handle-need-advice-167397/


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

sorry I just remembered to post another pic


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They don't look blown to me.


----------

